# New Darton Archery Group!



## LilHog

ChadLister said:


> This new group is to anyone who shoots a Darton bow, if you do shoot a Darton bow than i would like you to join!


i am in


----------



## Dewboy

*IBO world Champion???*

What is it with the 08' IBO World Champ and Darton No.1's 09" IBO Indoor World Champion????? I have searched Archery Talk and the Internet and can't find proof where Dart holds either. If it is true, where are the posts???? If someone with an Elite Archery or Mathews bow had won this title, the articles would be flooding the internet, and especially here on Archery Elite/Mathews Talk. Can you PM me a link of the result of these shoots?


----------



## x-force hunter

If you look on the IBO website and look at the 08 world scores Chad is the winner for the cub class.


----------



## LilHog

I am winner for this year indoor worlds cub class


----------



## jonathanjt

PSE is way better than Darton. lol Just messin with you guys.


----------



## ChadLister

LilHog said:


> I am winner for this year indoor worlds cub class


*sniff sniff* yeah, i would be to, if i hadnt got beatin by one dang point  xD


----------



## LilHog

ChadLister said:


> *sniff sniff* yeah, i would be to, if i hadnt got beatin by one dang point  xD


ya very funny last time i checked i hered that the the pse points shoots and exploids lol......


----------



## solos77

Ha Ha point,shoot and explode.... sounds like my Martin Slayer X. Blew up twice in the first 3 months i owned it.Never had an issue with my Darton Pro 3000 though


----------



## ChadLister

Speaking of which i forgot to do something....


----------



## Nate's Parker

jonathanjt said:


> PSE is way better than Darton. lol Just messin with you guys.


:blah::der:


----------



## cammiller

jonathanjt said:


> PSE is way better than Darton. lol Just messin with you guys.


haha im not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChadLister

cammiller said:


> haha im not
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You better be. -.-

See what you got started jon? lol!


----------



## Oceantoad1

*Like to join group*

Finally, a group for Darton shooters. I started out with a hand me down from Dad, his old PSE when he bought his Darton WH600. Then I spent 20 years in the Navy. After retiring, I was shooting his Darton and gave the PSE to my son. I shot that WH600 for three years before a teardrop cable blew. I looked at the chance of getting a new bow. I tested everything I could get my hands on for a long draw. I went with the Darton Pro4000GT. Had it for just over a month and already need a new set of arrows. I got to stop shooting through the others.
My biggest question right now is strings. Who is using what with their Darton? and why? Looking forward to reading the posts from Darton shooters.


----------



## ChadLister

Oceantoad1 said:


> Finally, a group for Darton shooters. I started out with a hand me down from Dad, his old PSE when he bought his Darton WH600. Then I spent 20 years in the Navy. After retiring, I was shooting his Darton and gave the PSE to my son. I shot that WH600 for three years before a teardrop cable blew. I looked at the chance of getting a new bow. I tested everything I could get my hands on for a long draw. I went with the Darton Pro4000GT. Had it for just over a month and already need a new set of arrows. I got to stop shooting through the others.
> My biggest question right now is strings. Who is using what with their Darton? and why? Looking forward to reading the posts from Darton shooters.


I shoot vapor trail, best thing that i could have gone was from winners choice to vapor trail.


----------



## LilHog

Hows it goin chad


----------



## ChadLister

LilHog said:


> Hows it goin chad


Good  been busy practicing for spots.


----------



## Jackhammer

*darton*

what's new for 2010 bows any one know


----------



## shawnhunts1

*New Darton Archery Group*

I'm in how do I join???? Yes I own a Darton


----------



## MLabonte

I'm in as'well !!! how do we join ???


----------



## RT1

count me in


----------



## tim1676

*Darton as300/pro1000*

I am looking for a AS300/Pro1000, if anyone knows of one for sale, please contact me...

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## abcarrow

*Thank God Real People who shoot real Bows*

Got my first deer with a American Archery Cheetha Mag, all wood with a Mahogany Riser mid 70's. I shot Highcountry when they first came out early 80's I beleive, then shot Hoyts till the early to mid 90's. All of a sudden a bolt of Lighting went off in my hand, not really it was my 1999 Maverick. Been shooting them ever since, shooting a 2008 Pro 3000 & Pro 4000 now and can't be happier. Oh ya thanks for the invite Chad.

abcarrow


----------



## Sighting In

So the shop I work at is now a Darton dealer as of 2010, and we have a few of them in stock. I need to find some time to take them off the shelf and throw a few arrows through them, but they look pretty nice, more or less. I like the double string stop idea on some of their bows.


----------



## 4wd-n-archery

*????*

HHow do we join?


----------



## 4wd-n-archery

I was not intending to yell in the previous post. My mistake.
Love my Dartons
PRO 2500S
PRO 3800QL


----------



## abcarrow

*2009 Pro 3500s*

Is anyone shooting the Pro 3500s, if so I would like to hear what you think of the bow. Just bought it on AT, haven't received it yet though. I'm shooting a Pro 3000 and Pro 4000, love them, DW-59, DL-28, Arrow Weight-329, 295fps Pro 3000, 277fps Pro 4000.

Love them Darton's
abcarrow


----------



## derdog

*darton*



tim1676 said:


> I am looking for a AS300/Pro1000, if anyone knows of one for sale, please contact me...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


Try going on archery123.com website.They may still have some available.


----------



## derdog

I personally shoot a 3500.Also have a 3000.Was going to shoot a 3800 this year but really dont believe its a better bow than the 3500.I love the speed i am getting with mine.70 lbs.29 in. draw 8.2 gpi arrow at 329 ibo hunting setup.Beat that. I think the 3500 is probably the best all around bow they ever built.GO DARTON.


----------



## 3D Grandpa

I'm in!! Been shooting a Tempest, and just received a Pro 3000 today. Have not set it up yet. Have a ripcord arrow rest on the ol' Tempest. Any suggestions for the Pro 3000 set up?????


----------



## Luqas

derdog said:


> I personally shoot a 3500.Also have a 3000.Was going to shoot a 3800 this year but really dont believe its a better bow than the 3500.I love the speed i am getting with mine.70 lbs.29 in. draw 8.2 gpi arrow at 329 ibo hunting setup.Beat that. I think the 3500 is probably the best all around bow they ever built.GO DARTON.


Wow  what is the total weight of arrow that you shoot ?
I also have pro 3500 but didn,t have chance to chrono it .


----------



## derdog

Not sure on the total arrow weight but did shoot a 355 gr. arrow with same setup at 339 fps.We did tweak bow and have vapor trail strings on it which are a little faster than factory. Derek


----------



## Luqas

with 30'' draw you would have close to 350 like 3800.
I agree that 3500 is grate and i think pro3800 is very similar to 3500 .
I would like to see cams from 3800 I don't think they change much from 3500.
My bow is with 26,5 " draw module max 60 # and my arrow weights 390 grain so my speed is whay lower but for me it's light speed


----------



## Duck or Die

I'm in !! How do you join???


----------



## brakemaker

LilHog said:


> ya very funny last time i checked i hered that the the pse points shoots and exploids lol......


I thought it was "Parts Scattered Everywhere"!


----------



## ChadLister

solos77 said:


> Ha Ha point,shoot and explode.... sounds like my Martin Slayer X. Blew up twice in the first 3 months i owned it.Never had an issue with my Darton Pro 3000 though


thats good, i really miss my slayer,


----------



## ChadLister

Duck or Die said:


> I'm in !! How do you join???


just go on my page and go to the group and hit join


----------



## jsaindon

3800 pro is a shooter.. already heard 2011 will be smoother and faster . still wish they would start use some nice wood sideplates


----------



## markdenis

Hey! Any of you folks know where I can find a module for an old 1998 Darton Executive Vegas. Oh, to even make it harder...it is left handed!


----------



## ChadLister

Oceantoad1 said:


> Finally, a group for Darton shooters. I started out with a hand me down from Dad, his old PSE when he bought his Darton WH600. Then I spent 20 years in the Navy. After retiring, I was shooting his Darton and gave the PSE to my son. I shot that WH600 for three years before a teardrop cable blew. I looked at the chance of getting a new bow. I tested everything I could get my hands on for a long draw. I went with the Darton Pro4000GT. Had it for just over a month and already need a new set of arrows. I got to stop shooting through the others.
> My biggest question right now is strings. Who is using what with their Darton? and why? Looking forward to reading the posts from Darton shooters.


 Thank you for fighting for our country! and im glad to see your shooting a darton. ill be posting pics for the new 4500gt soon!


----------



## Bntarrw

IM IN!!!!!!. I live in Delaware and I can't even find another Darton shooter except the ones I have sold.. to upgrade of course. Started in 1980 with the SL50, mx60 , Viper , Avalanche, Maverick, Pro3000 , now the Pro3800. It is awesome.


----------



## basho1691

I'm a Darton user. I bought a Darton Maverick from my godfather a couple years back. Very nice bow. Much better than the PSE I was shooting. I noticed on their website they no longer produce the Maverick. Is there a model that's similar?

Matt


----------



## Gfalexan

Which darton to get? I used to shoot a darton impulse then went to a Mathews zlight then to a pse scorpion. Now I'm looking at darton again. I found a new 09 pro 3000 for $320 shipped, a 2011 ds2800 a little under 600 new and of course the ds3800. Is the 2800-3800 worth over twice the price? The only one I have shot is the 2800 and it was faster than the carnage, and dead that I shot at the same weight and arrow. Looking for some speed at 60lbs and 27" draw.


----------



## ARTHURDJR338

Looking to buy a camo right hand draw Maverick Express with CPS cam and a half in 28.5" DL W/max draw weight of eithor 60 or 70lbs.
Must be in excellent to very good used but not ABUSED condition. Seen a few at sites like Ebay, but figured posting a WTB add here can not hurt as some one reading this just might have a Maverick Express thay wish to sell but have not gotten around to posting is FS.
My email is: [email protected]

Thanks,
Arthur.


----------



## ARTHURDJR338

*Help from those that know more than I*

Could some one tell me what the diference is in terms of shootability, smooth draw and let down there is in Dartons CPS6 cam VS the CPS7 cam if they are on a Maverick?

And second same question but now with the CPS-G2 VS the CPS7. The information I receive will have a great deal to do with which I buy. Is one a clearly better choice for a hunting aplication than the other two?

Thanks, 
Arthur.


----------



## MossFolk

I just got a darton trail cp4, 50-60# i need to get a new string is there anything i should know about this bow?

Ive searched google and At forum search but haven't found much info on this bow


----------



## Mac of Michigan

Selling my ds2800. See thread in hunting bows area.


----------

